

Ask HN: What's that site that lets users pay for programming small tasks? - xur17

I saw this on HN a while back, but I can't find it for some reason. It was a site that let users post programming tasks, and award a bonus upon completion.<p>I have a site that I run, and I have a task that is reasonably straight forward and easy to describe, but I just don't have the time to complete it right now. I'd be happy to pay someone to just do it for me. Does anyone remember what this site was?
======
Phlarp
Can't say I can help you on identifying the specific site, but if you're
looking for a freelance developer to turn a small job around quickly for a
reasonable price, feel free to email me. Address in profile.

~~~
xur17
This specific project is html/js development, and I have a potential android
or ios (or both) project in the future.

Do you have any experience with any of those?

~~~
Phlarp
Web stuff yes, android a little, IOS no

------
BinaryAcid
Bam! <https://bountify.co/>

~~~
xur17
Bingo, that's exactly what I was looking for!

